
Promoting on forums is a huge waste of time - vaksel
http://blog.styleguidance.com/post/347532494/promoting-on-forums-is-a-huge-waste-of-time
======
ABrandt
As far as using forums as a pure form of promotion, I agree that you'll never
see a real "return" on your time as measured by the numbers. I do, however,
think that forums can still provide value. I may not be able build a critical
mass of users by posting different threads, but its a great way to meet and
learn from potential users. In the customer development model, I would place
forum use under customer discovery and validation. Company building is out of
the question here.

